
Guido van Rossum Quits as Python Benevolent Dictator for Life - akras14
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/216-python/11967-guido-van-rossum-quits-as-python-bdfl.html
======
akras14
Whomever marked this as dupe, I don't see this link submitted in the past, and
this is big news that really belong on Hacker News...

~~~
GW150914
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17515492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17515492)

~~~
akras14
Ah, cool. Did not see this. Searched for Guido

